# PSU - Seasonic or EVGA



## Andrej (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi,
I need help choosing PSU - Seasonic Prime 650 Gold or EVGA G3 650. I need quiet and
qualitative PSU.

5 VSB perfomance and high OTP in EVGA (SF)  disappoint me.  - http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/evga-supernova-850-g3-psu,4930-11.html

Tell me how critical it is?  Whichever of these 2 would you advise?

My spec:
Core i5 4570
16gb RAM
gtx 1060 6gb
850 evo 250 + WD 1tb

In next year im plan to change the platform to core i5 8600k + Volta GPU xx70. 

Many thanks and sorry for my bad english.


----------



## infrared (Jul 28, 2017)

Flip a coin IMO, they're both excellent PSU's. I personally own the 850 G2 and 750 G3 psu's which when I was using the GPUs for folding@home they were constantly at ~75% of their rated output, they're whisper quiet even without the "eco" fan quietener enabled. I can't speak from experience of the seasonics but I'd expect them to perform similarly.

Edited after seeing @Countryside's post.. Welcome to TPU


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 28, 2017)

If you want a real _silent_ and quality PSU, I'd recommend a Be Quiet! Straight power.


----------



## Gasaraki (Jul 28, 2017)

Seasonic is very good. Be Quiet! power supplies are not quiet nor that good. Some EVGA units are actually Seasonics and also Seasonic makes all their own units.  Seasonics have a 7 to 12 warranty.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 28, 2017)

Gasaraki said:


> Be Quiet! power supplies are not quiet nor that good



Well I never heard the fan of my Straight Power 10 PSU and there is nothing wrong with the quality of Be Quiet! PSU's , proof me otherwise.
At least the Straight Power 10 series are dead silent, can't say that from many other brands....
@RejZoR


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jul 28, 2017)

Go to jonnyGURU for PSU reviews. They're both good units, but the EVGA scores better on performance. The Seasonic has a 12 yr warranty, vs 7 on the EVGA, but both have very good build quality, so I doubt that matters much. I would lean toward the EVGA.

Seasonic Prime 650 Gold
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=493

EVGA G3 750
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=500

I couldn't find a review from jonnyGURU on the 650w model EVGA, but on models of this level, that shouldn't matter, as they all get good parts and attention to build quality.

As for Seasonic being better due to their name, rep, or warranty, take a look at this thread. 
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/doa-seasonic-750w-prime-titanium-supply-rant-vent.235388/
DOAs can happen on literally ANY PSU.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 28, 2017)

I'd take the SS Prime then of those 2 PSU's in OP, because of the 12 years warranty.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 28, 2017)

For the record, I have an EVGA Supernova 550W G2 and the only way I know the fan is running is by putting my ear up to the exhaust vent and "feel" the air blowing on my ear. Now granted, my ears are 65 years old and spent a significant time around noisy flightlines, high pitch fan noises, and loud rock music but I don't need a hearing aid or an ear trumpet to hear to normal sounds. 

I am not sure I agree with Tom's assessment of the OTP value for the EVGA. They basically had to abuse the secondary side to trigger it - which is not normal. And their statement the cap's external casing "_nearly_" melted is hardly an objective observation.  Many of those casing are made of metal. And regardless, OTP did indeed trigger before the cap actually melted. So to me, it did its job.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 28, 2017)

Gasaraki said:


> Seasonic is very good. Be Quiet! power supplies are not quiet nor that good. Some EVGA units are actually Seasonics and also Seasonic makes all their own units.  Seasonics have a 7 to 12 warranty.



Apparently you NEVER owned a BeQuiet PSU. The FDB fan rotates so slowly it makes absolutely NO noise. AT ALL. As for specs, the Dark Pro 11 that I have had excellent results in the reviews.


----------



## Countryside (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi and Welcome to TPU!

Without a doubt go with Seasonic


----------



## Ramo1203 (Jul 28, 2017)

I would go with the Seasonic, but the EVGA one has good reviews too. You can't go wrong, both are very good! Choose the cheapest of the two I guess.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 28, 2017)

Personally, I would go Supernova P2 Platinum if I had the cash, I think they are Leadex Superflower OEM units, you can't really go wrong though with either brand's high end units.


----------



## JayCan73 (Jul 28, 2017)

Those psu's are both overkill for your systems power requirments, unless you plan to keep the psu for your next build or add another graphics card in sli! My build isn't so different from yours, except my gpu probably draws twice the power yours does, I've never heard my psu, if it ever does get loud it's drowned out by my stock cpu cooler, my gpu or my case fans as they spin up under load. I'm using a seasonic 450w gold rated psu. Unless you plan on adding components that require more power I'd say save a few $ and go for a 450-500 watt seasonic, or EVGA even, though I'v only ever used seasonic psu's and none have ever failed.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 28, 2017)

Both top of the line and top tier PSUs (see rating list in my sig). Given a choice like this mean looking deeper into warranty options and customer service reputation.

Everyone has their personal choice of brands, trashing other brands is baseless without a source, and remains as pointless trollbait.

Edit: System Draw should be 60%-75% of the PSU size, so for 400 watts, a 650w is close enough and leaves room for extras down the road.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 28, 2017)

Didnt read past post 1....

Whichever is cheaper. Both are tier a1 psus...


Edit: i read... the misinformation/assumptions are strong in this thread... yikes!


----------



## Andrej (Jul 28, 2017)

JayCan73 said:


> Those psu's are both overkill for your systems power requirments, unless you plan to keep the psu for your next build or add another graphics card in sli!



In next year im plan to change the platform to core i5 8600k + Volta GPU xx70. 

I definitely need to throw a coin....


----------



## R0H1T (Jul 28, 2017)

SS all the way, twice on weekends due to the *extended* warranty


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 28, 2017)

650w is a good balance and will handle any cpu and single gpu including overclocking.

But seriously, between those two, whichever is cheaper.



R0H1T said:


> SS all the way, twice on weekends due to the *extended* warranty


they are both 10 years, no???


----------



## Andrej (Jul 28, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> 650w is a good balance and will handle any cpu and single gpu including overclocking.
> 
> But seriously, between those two, whichever is cheaper.
> 
> they are both 10 years, no???


EVGA G3 650 7 year. Seasonic Prime 12 year.


----------



## R0H1T (Jul 28, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> 650w is a good balance and will handle any cpu and single gpu including overclocking.
> 
> But seriously, between those two, whichever is cheaper.
> 
> they are both 10 years, no???


Between the prime 650 Gold & G3 650? The former comes with 12 years warranty, the latter 7 years.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 28, 2017)

Meh...id still go with whatever is cheaper. If the extended warranty is worth the price difference to YOU, then go with the Seasonic.


----------



## Andrej (Jul 29, 2017)

I thought a lot ...And I thought not to buy me a cheaper g3 550? (G3 550 75 euro,  G3650 and Prime 650 Gold 95 euro).
Will not it be small for the future system (6 cores i5 8600K + volta xx70) ?


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 29, 2017)

Andrej said:


> I thought a lot ...And I thought not to buy me a cheaper g3 550? (G3 550 75 euro,  G3650 and Prime 650 Gold 95 euro).
> Will not it be small for the future system (6 cores i5 8600K + volta xx70) ?



A 550 Watt PSU should be fine for a i5 8600K with a xx70, even when you want to OC, if you plan on water cooling with that you might want a 650 Watt PSU.

I'm currently run a i5 6500 with GTX1070 on a 500 Watt PSU.


----------



## Andrej (Jul 29, 2017)

Thank you all for your help in choosing. 
I chose EVGA g3 550 - 73 euro.  

I hope I was not mistaken with the choice....


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 29, 2017)

Andrej said:


> Thank you all for your help in choosing.
> I chose EVGA g3 550 - 73 euro.
> 
> I hope I was not mistaken with the choice....



You'll be fine with that 550 Watt PSU and your upcoming hardware upgrade as you mentioned previously.


----------



## Frick (Jul 29, 2017)

Terrible choice. Every company other than Seasonic employs kill squads (because they are not SS - get it?) to kill your family members, and to make sure your house burns down when a fuse is blown in your freezer.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 29, 2017)

Frick said:


> Terrible choice. Every company other than Seasonic employs kill squads (because they are not SS - get it?) to kill your family members, and to make sure your house burns down when a fuse is blown in your freezer.



funny you say this, I'm polishing my pistol right now to go hunt some EVGA purchasers.


----------



## Andrej (Jul 29, 2017)

Frick said:


> Terrible choice. Every company other than Seasonic employs kill squads (because they are not SS - get it?) to kill your family members, and to make sure your house burns down when a fuse is blown in your freezer.



I do not understand what you're saying to this?


----------



## infrared (Jul 29, 2017)

They're joking around saying fanboys from each camp will be fighting over their favorite brands. He's not serious about saying you made a bad choice


----------



## Andrej (Jul 29, 2017)

infrared said:


> They're joking around saying fanboys from each camp will be fighting over their favorite brands. He's not serious about saying you made a bad choice


Ok


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 29, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> funny you say this, I'm polishing my pistol right now to go hunt some EVGA purchasers.


same PSU as you xD


----------



## gr33nbits (Aug 6, 2017)

Gasaraki said:


> Seasonic is very good. Be Quiet! power supplies are not quiet nor that good. Some EVGA units are actually Seasonics and also Seasonic makes all their own units.  Seasonics have a 7 to 12 warranty.



Be Quiet psu's are actually very good and have low failure rate compared brands like even  Seasonic, but yes go for Antec, Corsair, Be Quier or any from the FSP Group with the Gold+ and quality/price range  like you are aiming any of those brands can deliver what you need and more.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 6, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> 650w is a good balance and will handle any cpu and single gpu including overclocking.
> 
> But seriously, between those two, whichever is cheaper.
> 
> they are both 10 years, no???


I believe the EVGA 10 yr warranty is for the 1kw and up units.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 6, 2017)

The 750w g2/g3 and up are 10 years. 

The 650 g2/g3 is 7 years.


----------



## hapkiman (Aug 6, 2017)

In regard to PSUs.  Seasonic > EVGA.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 6, 2017)

hapkiman said:


> In regard to PSUs.  Seasonic > EVGA.


I'm not sure we can generalize. Sure overall, Seasonic is a good brand, but it really has to be a model by model thing. I think each brand wins at different points.


----------



## jabbadap (Aug 6, 2017)

hapkiman said:


> In regard to PSUs.  Seasonic > EVGA.



Well SS is oem and EVGA just use different oems like SeaSonic in supernova GS -series. I would say that Superflower made EVGAs(G2/P2/T2,G3) are better than Seasonic made. But in general thumb of rule: Seasonic does not make bad psus(only one I remember was seasonic made second version of xfx core bronze, with cheapen out secondary capacitors. Though capacitor choice might have been xfxs).


----------



## Fry178 (Jul 28, 2019)

Having gone thru a couple of reviews that actually care to take them apart/pushing units to the max (even outside specs), and the G2/G3 series seems to be better built than the seasonics focus units,
except if its the prime, but the evga design still had the edge.
I do love seasonic and never had any probs with them, and only after 5y did the fan start to make a very very faint (high pitched) noise,
that i could only hear because my rig is absolute inaudible at idle/low load.

Bequiet is good, but they dont make their own units (like SS), and i wouldn't put them on the same (component) quality level as SS or the evga g3/p3 series,
unless they use the same design.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 28, 2019)

dassdasdasdasdwfg


----------

